# New Imperial Guard codex



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

So it's been almost 4 years since the Guard got a new codex. Do you think they'll get one soon or are they set for a while longer do you think?


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't think they're due very soon. Their codex shows a few signs of age due to 6th edition change making vehicles much less durable, but they were the only army that was perfectly capable of both air combat and anti-air from the get go. Remember how hydra flak cannons were the _only_ unit with Skyfire when 6e rolled over? Yeah. They're still better than every skyfire option any army has, flakk missiles suck so hard it's not even funny.

They _could_ use some point tweaks, but nothing major. Their problems are mostly found in their elites section, which is terrible, with the notable exception of Marbo. Stormtroopers are especially bad and need a point cost rehaul at the very least. It would also be nice to not have dozer blades that cost twice those of every other army.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Not news or rumours, moving to General


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

The Death Korps falls under the IG codex right?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes and No 

DKoK are a separate "seige" guard list available from FW 

Although you can use DKoK models for a "Codex" IG force, as a siege force they have a lot of special units like thudd guns, heavy mortars, and breaching equipment which is not in the guard list. But they don't have access to Valkyries 

So yes and no


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Can't I just proxy them in for what the standard Cadian forces would be?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

As always the revision schedule for GW Codices has nothing to do with the age of the Codex but more to do with the popularity of the Army. 

From what I see IG is fairly popular so I'd be willing to bet it will happen sooner rather than later.

I'll go on record as saying that they will get an update before the Sisters do ! (Sorry Zed)


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay lol That makes more sense. I thought they updated each codex after the latest rulebook came out too. Is that true?


----------



## dying2live2k2 (Mar 4, 2008)

Honestly, I'm perfectly fine with their current codex and not really even looking forward to another one. I'm afraid of what it might do to my army.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

dying2live2k2 said:


> Honestly, I'm perfectly fine with their current codex and not really even looking forward to another one. I'm afraid of what it might do to my army.


I've heard Ogryn are useless. and Stormtroopers are expensive as Hell.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Pretty much yeah. 

But I am happy with the codex. It's ageing pretty well. You can still do a lot with Guard in terms of list style. No need to change it yet.


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

I'd like some more HQ choices, but that's honestly my only complaint, and it isnt even a good one


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I've been thinking about making a IG army for a while. My first choice would be Death Korps of Krieg, but if the rules won't allow it then I'd have to be happy enough with something like Vostoyan Firstborne, even of they would be a bitch to paint. Cadians seem too mundane and Catachans never appealed to me.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Well I just went mixed regiment: Mix of Cadian, Catachan, Mordian and Vahallan. Keeps you from going insane painting 80 guardsmen all the same!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Part of the reason I like Vostoyan, they're unique lol paint them all nice in Crimson and brass and you've got a rather pretty army.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

My thoughts are that the guard dex has aged very well. Most of the issues that people bring up are units that were peretty ordinary from the start. Ogryns and stormtroopers have been pretty ordinary from the release of this dex. Guard have excellent air units and excellent aa. Yes tanks have taken a hit but so have tanks for every army. Sniper rifles got a buff recently so the sniper capable units have become more useful than they were. Finally they are a shooty army, and 6th favors shooting. They still do ok.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> I've been thinking about making a IG army for a while. My first choice would be Death Korps of Krieg, but if the rules won't allow it then I'd have to be happy enough with something like Vostoyan Firstborne, even of they would be a bitch to paint. Cadians seem too mundane and Catachans never appealed to me.


I know the feeling: I was down to either Valhallans or Tallarns when I went guard but wrote off Valhallans (despite thinking they're amazing) because they had so few models.

DKoK models can be used as standard guard but you have to pick all your army from the guard codex (so no thudd guns or gorgons). They are a beautiful looking army but will be expensive.


I really doubt there'll be a new guard codex this year: they might be a popular army but they fundamentally work well.... having said that there have been a lot of new armies recently and it can't be too long before they come round again.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah Vostroyan are metal miniatures, which seem too challenging to paint for me  I don't know, I may just pick Cadian as my first Guardsman army, just because they're so simple and easy to paint.


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

Tim/Steve said:


> I know the feeling: I was down to either Valhallans or Tallarns when I went guard but wrote off Valhallans (despite thinking they're amazing) because they had so few models.
> 
> DKoK models can be used as standard guard but you have to pick all your army from the guard codex (so no thudd guns or gorgons). They are a beautiful looking army but will be expensive.


The look of the infantry was my biggest obstacle to collecting Guard myself. Then I discovered that the cadian models are perfectly good if you customize with 3rd party heads.










On the codex front, I think we're pretty much good to go. The ordnance snap fire rules lessened the power of the LRBT slightly, but not enough that they're worthless. Same with the new glancing rules. With the way 6th edition favors shooting, my guard army remains undefeated.

Although some units are in need of modernization / customization options that you see so much in newer codexes. I want to be able to field stormtroopers, sentinels and rough riders with some degree of certainty that they'll do their jobs. As it is, those units either suck or aren't worth their current points value -- or both.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

maelstrom48 said:


> The look of the infantry was my biggest obstacle to collecting Guard myself. Then I discovered that the cadian models are perfectly good if you customize with 3rd party heads.


Those don't look too bad. I think I'd just get Cadian and order some respirator masks from Forge World, just because I like the way they go with their armor.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

maelstrom48 said:


> On the codex front, I think we're pretty much good to go. The ordnance snap fire rules lessened the power of the LRBT slightly, but not enough that they're worthless. Same with the new glancing rules. With the way 6th edition favors shooting, my guard army remains undefeated.


I just don't use the LRBT or demolisher... I have an executioner and have run an exterminator a few times as well (though been considering making it into a Pask Punisher).

I'm a great believer in MSU and nothing allows that better then guard: I've been fielding 4 tanks of 75pts or less... and only 1 was a chimera (3 griffons) and now I've got a hydra coming as well. Add in a couple of platoons and I'm hitting the field with about 20 different units at 1.5k... marvellous


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Bitz/conversions is definitely the way to approach Imperial Guard. Pretty much every guardsman that I complete has some type of conversion/equipment/extra bits. Painting 60+ identical Cadians would send me a little funny.

On the subject of which models to use, first choice would be DKoK. Sadly I can't spare any organs at the minute so I went with Cadians. They are quite close to the old RT40k box from the early 90's which I absolutely loved and are really versatile.

Catachans are just terrible looking models.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Tim/Steve said:


> MSU


 What's that mean?


Logaan said:


> On the subject of which models to use, first choice would be DKoK. Sadly I can't spare any organs at the minute so I went with Cadians. They are quite close to the old RT40k box from the early 90's which I absolutely loved and are really versatile.


The prices really got to me lol especially when I calculated how much it would cost in USD and not pounds. But that sounds like an interesting solution.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

MSU- Many Small Units
Its basically the opposite side of the coin to deathstar: each is individually very easy to kill... but the enemy has to kill a lot of them to get any real advantage.

For example- an enemy with a drop pod of combi-melta sternguard has serious problems if faced with 3 75pt tanks.... but if there's a single 250pt tank they're laughing.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh okay. So the adage 'Quantity has a quality of it's own is especially true for the Guard then lol


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

MSU is awesomely doable with Guard. We can field a great mixture of horde infantry and tanks.

I find that LRBT / Demolishers still work great and will often earn back their points value, especially in low-points games. I haven't experimented with any of the other variants yet; there just hasn't been a need. But then, there's a lot of MEQ / swarms in my meta. Those are situations where the two standard variants really shine.

Also, another reason we're still golden: Vendettas. Need I say more?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

vendettas are just silly and I promised myself I wouldn't use them... but when I saw 3 marine flyers in a list in my club I changed my mind. I now have an assembled valk, just waiting on the FW parts to add the vendetta weaponry.

Still my favourite guard unit is the devil dog... but I seem to be alone in that.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Tim/Steve said:


> Still my favourite guard unit is the devil dog... but I seem to be alone in that.


It's not that their lore isn't awesome, because it is, it's just that I dislike their look lol


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I hate the old hellhound model (despite getting nostalgic over it), and didn't think much of the new one (especially not compared to the FW one, which is beautiful) but that was up until I built one. its a superb kit and great fun to build... its its not boring to drive 12" and then let lose with a small blast multi melta as well as the 'little' regular multi melta. I normally send my 2 racing down the flanks with a big smile on my face as I see the panic in my opponent's eyes. :laugh:


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

I love my hellhounds and I occasionally use devil dogs. I'm taking the dogs to adepticon for champs too, so they are pretty competitive when used right. I converted my models and gave them wheels instead of treads, so they look faster too


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Devildog+creed's outflank=fun


----------



## dying2live2k2 (Mar 4, 2008)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> I've heard Ogryn are useless. and Stormtroopers are expensive as Hell.


Meh. I do just fine without them.


----------

